# Devils Lake Fishing Report 12/29



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers have reported some excellent fishing the past few days. Anglers are 
reporting a good walleye bite in the early morning and evening hours and a 
fairly decent perch bite as well. For walleyes, anglers are working rocky 
points and humps around the lake with jigging raps, nils, sonars, and buckshot 
rattle spoons tipped with minnows or minnow heads. Some of the better areas 
have been the north end of Six Mile Bay, Doc Hagens, the Ft. Totten/Cactus 
area, Bud Bay, Rocky/Military Points, and Mission Bay. Unlike the past couple 
years, anglers are also reporting a good perch bite the past couple weeks. 
While it?s still mostly hit or miss, a fair amount of anglers have been able to 
get their limits. The best perch area has been from the north end of Creel Bay 
to the Towers on the main lake. Anglers are moving around until they find 
small schools of active perch. Some of the better presentations for the perch 
have been hali?s, small raps, or genz worms tipped with waxworms or minnows. 
Pike fishing remains good in the area. Anglers are indicating that Walfords 
has slowed down some, but the north ends of Six Mile and Creel Bays and the 
Fort Totten area have been good. The Lake Irvin and Sweetwater/Morrison lakes 
continue to produce as well. Tip-ups with herring or smelt are working the 
best. As for ice conditions, there is very little snow on the lake and most 
anglers are reporting 10-16 inches of ice. Good Luck and we wish every a safe 
and enjoyable New Year!!!


----------

